# Who wants a picture of their betta?



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not the best at drawing bettas, but I'd like some practice. So, who would like a drawing of their betta fish? Please give me a picture with their name and I'll give it a try!

Here's a sample of one of my pictures:









Sorry, the picture is kind of dark and I didn't get the color quite right, but it's okay.
Who wants a picture?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hello, I'd love you to draw my bettas, however my camera's not working...Could you wing it? My male is a standard veiltail; pink with redish-purple finns & The tips of his finns are white. My female is a "Female Betta" thats all they said on the cover of the cup she came from the petstore in...Anyhow she is yellowy-pink with short un-fancy looking finns.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow! Your great! Can you re-draw the one in my profile pic?


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Could you possibly draw my little girl? Thank you!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Leo?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*List*

Okay! Great! Here's the list:

1. MiriamandMoonlight - male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta <- Do you have an actual picture of your fish? That would make it more accurate, but if not I'll try my best 
4. JelloBetta <- Is she all black? I can't quite tell from the picture 
5. TripleChrome

I'll try to get these pictures out as fast as I can. Thanks all of you!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh  sorry.... Yes I do.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*MiriamandMoonlight's Bettas!*

Okay, first drawings!!!

MiriamandMoonlight's male veiltail betta. I tried my best by the description you gave me. I accidentally forgot the white tips on his fins! I could redo it if you want. What is his name?









MiriamandMoonlight's female betta. Also did my best without a picture. What's her name? 









Next pictures will be out today or tomorrow :lol:
Ugh, I'm not very good at blending colors


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, if it comes out tomorrow it better be before 3:30 PM- Leaving for Hershey Park.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Wow that looks just like him and her! I was amazed at how well you did without even seeing them! Her name is Dolphin, she is around 1 and 1/2 years old and very active and sweet  The boy is Yin. I got him recently from petsmart. That is fine that you forgot the tips of his tail, you did great anyway and the shape and coloring otherwise is perfect  Thank You!


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Could you draw my baby? She's my pro pic


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

MiriamandMoonlight said:


> Wow that looks just like him and her! I was amazed at how well you did without even seeing them! Her name is Dolphin, she is around 1 and 1/2 years old and very active and sweet  The boy is Yin. I got him recently from petsmart. That is fine that you forgot the tips of his tail, you did great anyway and the shape and coloring otherwise is perfect  Thank You!


Good!  I love their names.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

EpicBetta said:


> Oh  sorry.... Yes I do.


It's fine :lol:. Did you attach a picture? Because it isn't showing up.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can you please draw my betta Suki? He's my profile picture


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*List #2*

1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta 
4. JelloBetta <- Is she all black? I can't quite tell from the picture 
5. TripleChrome
6. dayannaz <- I can't seem to be able to make the picture enlarge. Could you perhaps post a bigger picture on this thread? If you can't, I'll try my best.
7. starlight910 <- I can't seem to be able to make the picture enlarge. Could you perhaps post a bigger picture on this thread? If you can't, I'll try my best.

*already finished


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

. This is basically what it looks like


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hmm. Did you try to post a picture? If you did, it didn't show up.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

dayannaz said:


> . This is basically what it looks like


Let me tell you how I post my pictures on here. Go to photobucket.com. If you don't have an account, you need to make one to upload pictures. Choose ts image you want to upload. Once it is uploaded, copy the link entitled IMG. Then, on here, find the icon that looks like a square with mountains in it. Paste the link into that, after deleting the http part. Hope that helps, and sorry this was off topic, but that is how I post my pictures on this website.


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Aweee thankyouu ! ://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT051105B-MetallicblueHMPK18wkb.jpg I'm going to be making a photobucket account then


----------



## BeausMommy (Aug 18, 2014)

Can you make me one?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

BeausMommy said:


> Can you make me one?


Yeah, sure! Can I have a picture of your betta to draw?


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Yayyyy I got it! Thankyouu.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

There you go! :welldone:
Now it will be much easier to draw your betta! :lol:


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry its upside down...
Ugh. It didn't show up for me so if you can't do it, don't do it.

He's a light blue betta (the color of nobert) with a red delta tail with black outlining.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry I didn't do any drawings today, I had a big fight with my friend and it left me kind of down. Hopefully I'll get to drawing tomorrow!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's another pic of him.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

spaceyJC said:


> 1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
> 2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
> 3. EpicBetta
> 4. JelloBetta <- Is she all black? I can't quite tell from the picture
> ...


No, she's actually quiet green on her body! It's had to tell, I'll get a better picture next time


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry everyone! I haven't got any pictures out! My excuse: school.
I'm going to start drawing one now.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*Next pictures*

Okay, here's the next two drawings... Both kind of failed...

So, this is for EpicBetta. I'm sorry for how much this drawing failed. With the lack of a picture I drew this. I can redo it if you like, but here it is:









Next is for JelloBetta. I went onto your journal and found a picture of your girl Jasmine and I think this is the one you want drawn? Well, if not, here's Jasmine. Blending colors is difficult for me:









So, those are the drawings.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

New List:
1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta
4. JelloBetta
5. TripleChrome
6. dayannaz
7. starlight910
8. BeausMommy <-- I'll need a picture of your fish to draw. If you don't have one, give me a detailed description of your betta.

*Already finished


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*More drawings!*

Two more drawings:

This is for TripleChrome. Here is Leo!










And for dayannaz. The fins are probably too small, sorry about that. Hopefully you still like it. Your pretty fishy:


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you. Leo looks really good.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks SOOO much becaus he died this morning


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

EpicBetta said:


> Thanks SOOO much becaus he died this morning


Oh no! I'm so sorry, hopefully the picture does him justice.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

He had dropsy  SIP.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

This guy will give you a challenge for sure :lol:


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Everyone has such pretty bettas!

List:
1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta
4. JelloBetta
5. TripleChrome
6. dayannaz
7. starlight910
8. BeausMommy <-- I'll need a picture of your fish to draw. If you don't have one, give me a detailed description of your betta.
9. Alaura123

*Already finished

Hopefully two more drawings tomorrow! (I'm setting up a new tank tomorrow, so I may not get to it, but we'll see :smile


----------



## teganap (Aug 26, 2014)

this is my boy Cosmo


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

spaceyJC said:


> Everyone has such pretty bettas!
> 
> List:
> 1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
> ...


Done yet?


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

If you don't mind, I would love a drawing of my HM Prince! Unfortunately I forgot how to attach photos. Can you please remind me how?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

starlight910 said:


> Done yet?


Yep! The next few pictures will be posted in a the next fifteen minutes or so :grin:



sweetbettafish said:


> If you don't mind, I would love a drawing of my HM Prince! Unfortunately I forgot how to attach photos. Can you please remind me how?


When you go to make a post, there is a little icon on the top bar that looks like a paperclip. Click that and a pop up should appear. Click "Browse..." and select the picture you wish to post. Once you do that, click "Upload" and the picture should appear at the bottom of your reply once you post it


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Two more pictures!!

For starlight910:









For Alaura910. He certainly was hard to draw!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

List:
1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta
4. JelloBetta
5. TripleChrome
6. dayannaz
7. starlight910
8. BeausMommy <-- I'll need a picture of your fish to draw. If you don't have one, give me a detailed description of your betta.
9. Alaura123
10. teganap
11. sweetbettafish <-- Once you can get a picture to me 

*Already finished


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ooh thank you it's very nice ^.^


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay thank you so much. :-D Here are pictures, would you mind drawing Prince?


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you, I love it ^-^
Do you mind doing some more of my fish? Lol sorry if its too much (I have three more)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Glad you guys like them 



Alaura123 said:


> Thank you, I love it ^-^
> Do you mind doing some more of my fish? Lol sorry if its too much (I have three more)


Sure! I'd like to do more of your fish. Just send pictures and I'll go right on drawin'


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

In that case I also have another betta I would like you to draw


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

^_^
Here is Rocket when he still had beautiful fins ;-;. ( I need updated pics on my girls, they look a bit different)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I like to update the list often:

List:
1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta
4. JelloBetta
5. TripleChrome
6. dayannaz
7. starlight910
8. BeausMommy <-- I'll need a picture of your fish to draw. If you don't have one, give me a detailed description of your betta.
9. Alaura123
10. teganap
11. sweetbettafish
12. starlight910 - 2nd fish
13. Alaura123 - 2nd fish (Rocket)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok people. Pictures coming soon! I won't be accepting any more requests for drawings, mostly because I'm horrible at getting these drawings out in a timely manner -_- 
I'm just about to get started drawing, so here we go! :-D


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's two pictures. Two more tomorrow!!!

This one is for teganap:









This one is for sweetbettafish:


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

List:
1. MiriamandMoonlight - Male betta
2. MiriamandMoonlight - Female betta
3. EpicBetta
4. JelloBetta
5. TripleChrome
6. dayannaz
7. starlight910
8. BeausMommy <-- I'll need a picture of your fish to draw. If you don't have one, give me a detailed description of your betta.
9. Alaura123
10. teganap
11. sweetbettafish
12. starlight910 - 2nd fish
13. Alaura123 - 2nd fish (Rocket)

*Finished


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, I love it! Beautiful drawings!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> Thank you so much, I love it! Beautiful drawings!


Thanks!!:-D


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I used to have a betta named Norbert that looked exactly like that! He was a dragon scale, that's why I named him Norbert. I had a frog in his tank named Ernest, so they could be Bert and Ernie. Now, I have Herbert, so I can still have Ernie and Bert. But Ernie passed of old age.


----------



## BettaLuvver (Nov 11, 2014)

Oooh can u pretty please do mine!  his name is Smiles and he's a butterfly betta. Thank you! <3


----------



## BettaLuvver (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh no! Sorry I didn't read what u said. Please ignore my previous post


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Put me next in line


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Please do Derek, love the drawings! Sorry about the graininess.


----------

